# Layout in Photoshop wie anfangen?



## pyr0t0n (29. Juli 2005)

Nabend Leute,

Also ich hab mal ne frage ich will nen Page Deisgn in PS kreieren aber weis net so recht wie cih was vernümpftiges auf die Beine stellen kann. Weis auch nicht so recht wie cih anfangen soll. 

Hab mal folgendes versucht aber das sieht meiner meinung nach ziemlich beschi**en aus, aber überzeugt euch selbst. Hier der link:

http://www.test.extreme-hosting.de/extreme-hosting.jpg 

Könnt ruhig lachen, tue ich ja auch aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Hoffnungslosen fall dennoch helfen.

Mfg
Marcel


----------



## Duddle (30. Juli 2005)

Anfänglich steht immer der Auftrag bzw. die Motivation. Von diesem kannst du dann solche Überlegungen wie

Zielgruppe
Inhalte
Umfang des Ganzen
anstellen. Danach geht´s zur Ideenfindung, sprich Brainstorming bzw. irgendeine andere Kreatitivätstechnik. Die Scribbles setzt du dann um.

Eigentlich benötigt jeder dieser Schritte einen eigenen Kurs, aber wer hat schon heutzutage so viel Zeit   
Deshalb empfehle ich das eBook „Grundlagen des Webdesign" von photozauber.de (Direktlink zu den Schulungen).

Ansonsten findest du hier in der Creative Lounge recht viele ähnliche Fragen, da einfach mal stöbern.


Duddle


----------



## pyr0t0n (30. Juli 2005)

Also ich hab mich über die nacht hinweg nochmal versucht dabei ist folgendes entstanden...

http://www.test.extreme-hosting.de/extreme-hosting.jpg


----------



## regurge (30. Juli 2005)

schon viel besser im Gegensatz zum alten Design, man könnte aus dem Nuclearbutton oben rechts noch mehr rausholen, ansonsten gut gelungen


----------



## pyr0t0n (30. Juli 2005)

hat auch lang genug gedauert... immer hin dann wieder gelöscht ^^ 
aber schonmal danke fürs lob.

Was schlägste denn vor mit dem Nuclearbutton?

EDIT:
Hab nochmal was geamcht:

http://www.test.extreme-hosting.de/2te.jpg


----------

